# Mid Wales Hospital, Talgarth, July and September 2010



## Landie_Man (Sep 18, 2010)

So, another holiday in Wales with the girlfreind. Finally now got enough to take a few photos, so this is a mix of July and September 2010. Boy had this place gone down hill in two months . 

Place shut in 1999, and served Mid Wales as a lunatic asylum, opened in 1904 and previously named the Brecon and Radnor Joint Asylum, it would house 1,000 paitents, but by 1995 it had fallen to 168. 
*
Excuse the photos! I was using a broken tripod on both trips.*

I also epically failed by avoiding Denbigh, despite being just down the road, the recent altercations with Beardy, and the fact my girlfreind is visually impaired and Denbigh is ropey put me off. What a fail....

Very relaxed locals, place is still open and there is activity in the one remaining building which houses an altzheimers reasearch facility. Place is still wide open and has been trashed, slates have been removed to allow rot to set, and CCTV was installed in 2008, but not for the security of the building, but for the Liverpudlian owner to spy on his wife and brother who he co owned the site with. 

Onto the pics now; excuse the volume. It is a good colleration though, between July and September. 

*July 2010* Me and My Girlfreind






*Admin Front*





*Admin seems to be getting bad now*





*Staircase inside the main building*





*Bar Area*





*Corridor, with seclusion cells*





*Open Door Shots*





*NHS Chairs!*





*Corridor in Admin*





*Main Ball room*





*Banister in Admin*





*Seclusion Cells*

*September 2010* Me, My Girlfreind, and True_British_Metal















*Water tower, no climbing though :-(*





*Inaccesible chapel*










*Nurses Residence*









*Nurses Residence*















*Security Cat*


----------



## King Al (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice one Landie, love that hall


----------



## KooK. (Sep 19, 2010)

really cool, at least it seems like mostly natural decay, not too trashed.


----------



## BahrainPete (Sep 19, 2010)

I love your pics and it appears to be in fair condition considering how long it's been closed, but for how much longer????


----------



## nij4829 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice place - great pics - bad black cat lol


----------



## evilnoodle (Nov 10, 2010)

Poor old Talgarth!
It was in pretty good condition until the roof tiles mysteriously went missing........!!!
Admin has gone downhill very fast. It was completely water tight and in fab condition only 6 months ago


----------



## ceejam (Nov 10, 2010)

such a shame the state of that place now, criminal infact.


----------



## TheBitterestPill (Nov 11, 2010)

Great pictures Landie,the building looks so light and airy,it doesnt appear to have the creepy factor at all


----------



## missmoth (Nov 12, 2010)

After speaking to some students in my BA class apparently they believe the buildings have now been demolished, can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice find & great pictures 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chickenhouseman (Dec 5, 2010)

I had a look today. There's a generator running and lights on in one of the buildings + a car parked outside so i guess that is where the 24hr security is based. One of the modern buildings is unlocked which provides access to the site if you're ok with a 3' drop.


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 5, 2010)

chickenhouseman said:


> I had a look today. There's a generator running and lights on in one of the buildings + a car parked outside so i guess that is where the 24hr security is based. One of the modern buildings is unlocked which provides access to the site if you're ok with a 3' drop.



Welcome to DP,and thanks for the update.Any new shots will be welcome too


----------



## sheep2405 (Dec 5, 2010)

Ok, just to set the record straight there is two security gaurds in the old ward, they are there 24/7 but dont mind you walking round taking photos, quite nice guys actually. The modern buildings are still used as we now deliver heating oil to them, so that is a different type of offence if I remember right. Just be carefull.


----------



## stavros (Dec 7, 2010)

Some controvosy over that one:

http://www.nationalparksreforms.co.uk/Mid_Wales_Hospital.htm


----------



## sheep2405 (Dec 7, 2010)

That's very much out of date, if you put a sales inquiry in to the number on the posters on the new fencing they tell you that they are a holding company paid by the owners to secure the site while the administrators of the current/lastowners estate is dealt with.


----------



## tumbles (Dec 13, 2010)

David Currie & Co are selling it on behalf of the administrators as they_ are_ the owners - Chancerfield estates was liquidated at the beginning of the year... the current estate is rumoured to be offered around the £4m mark. Laughable when you consider the bunch of cronies who originally owned it purchased it for less than £300k.. and they've left it in a far worse condition.

The biggest hinderence is also the planning permission at present only allows for C2 use and nobody is interested in that. If it was changed then someone may look to purchase and save the administration building as a hotel/residential use.. the rest of it bar maybe the original building & hall on the other end are only worthy of the demolition ball now.

Security seem to have calmed down a bit now, last time I visited I had quite a lengthy debate about the main road being a right of way (which it is) - Maybe they've realised much like the previous owners that photographers aren't going to do any harm.. mind you most of the damage has already been done. 

Some of my pictures from about the 10 visits I seem to have taken in this year..


----------



## Nefariousink (Dec 13, 2010)

**

nice shots, i know for a fact id be straight up that tower !

does this place give you that eeriy feeling ?


----------



## KooK. (Dec 13, 2010)

Some great shots there, can't wait to get to Talgarth, the more I see it the more it calls!


----------



## tumbles (Dec 13, 2010)

SkankNasty said:


> does this place give you that eeriy feeling ?



Not really, been there so many times I guess it doesn't bother me in the slightest.. even at 2am on a cold January morning.


----------



## Quality (Jan 17, 2011)

I can't believe how much this place has changed. Went there today and it's in such a sorry state. Absolutely trashed!


----------



## losttom (Jan 18, 2011)

One of my favourite places

Cant believe how much worse its got since i was there last March


----------



## billman (Jan 18, 2011)

Very nice site, I like (from what I've seen) how the differing architecture styles seem to compliment each other quite well.


----------



## cuboard (Jan 20, 2011)

nice set of shots looks like a really sick place, the "Inaccesible" chapel part is rather disappointing though...


----------

